# Lamotrigine and Gabapentin



## Kyrsta (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello.
I was diagnoised with Bipolar 2 disorder as well as SA disorder. These are the medications I am currently on as well as have previously taken for the disorders.

I take the lamo. 100 mg 1 time a day *possibly will go up next month* I have been doing this since November. I started on 25 mg, then after two weeks went up to 50 mg then finally stopped at the 100 mg. I have had absolutely no side effects. Although it took about a month and a half to feel any effects.

I took, for anxiety, Buspar, I don't remember the mg, but it was the worst feeling ever. My head would spin, I would feel uncomfortablely high. I always had to leave the classroom for air, because I was afraid I would get sick. I quit it after 3 weeks, cold turkey.

Now I am on Gabapentin, 300 mg 3 times a day. I have had no side effects with this pill either. It is my 'miracle drug' to say the least. My SA causes me to be irratable and extremely awkward. This pill took away those feelings and I made a real friend, something that hasn't happened in a long time.

I know it's bad to just rely on medication, but I work two jobs and go to school full time. I also have to do community service for one class. I have no time to meet with a therapist as much as I need to. I go only once a month.

I didn't realize I had SA until I called my fiance' excited because someone talked to me that day. I have went almost three years at my college without someone having a real conversation with me. After I realized that was the highlight of my day, I cried so hard.

I won't rely on these pills forever, but it feels so good right now. I haven't made friends yet, but I really think this will help me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow congrats! You are extremely high functioning to be doing all this! Don't feel bad at all that you are on medication and don't have time to go to hours and hours of therapy at the moment.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Kyrsta said:


> Hello.
> I was diagnoised with Bipolar 2 disorder as well as SA disorder. These are the medications I am currently on as well as have previously taken for the disorders.
> 
> I take the lamo. 100 mg 1 time a day *possibly will go up next month* I have been doing this since November. I started on 25 mg, then after two weeks went up to 50 mg then finally stopped at the 100 mg. I have had absolutely no side effects. Although it took about a month and a half to feel any effects.
> ...


Don't feel bad, we all share the same feelings. I went my life quiet and never really knew I had SA. I felt normal and never realized I had this problem until a year ago it clicked. I realized my entire life I was never talking to anyone and that is why I have no friends.

I am glad your meds are working, a lot of ours are working as well I wish we all lived close so we could all be a big SA group. lol

But anyways, how long have to been on the gabapentin?


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I use lamictal as a mood stabilizer (200 mgs) and I find it very effective. Though it can cause skin rashes that are not the Stevens-Johnson Syndrome.


----------



## Kyrsta (Jan 23, 2012)

@dr house. Thank you. When I am at my jobs I am so confident about selling things, but when people talk about personal thing I freeze up. I can only talk to people when the situations have little or nothing about me. In working groups at college I don't talk but do my work as I was given. It's very strange. 

@Barry. I know! I dont know of anyone around where I live suffers like I do, so I feel so alone. I'm glad yours are working as well! If you don't mind me asking what medications are you on?

@metamorphosis I am glad it is effective like mine is. I was terrified of getting the rash. I almost didn't take it and when I did I checked my body constantly. Luckily I didn't get even a small rash. I have had no side effects from these two at all and it really gives me hope.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

I would watch out for a subtle dumbing down effect from those medications. Both are known for lowering ones cognitive abilities. Id try to use the neurotonin as needed and not everyday while using the lamotrigine everyday as that one is a more every day med.

Neurotonin works by basically slowing down the nerve impulses in the brain, it can relieve anxiety but by this slowing it can make one very very stupid over time. Usually you dont even realize it. Just be mindful.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Kyrsta said:


> Hello.
> I was diagnoised with Bipolar 2 disorder as well as SA disorder. These are the medications I am currently on as well as have previously taken for the disorders.
> 
> I take the lamo. 100 mg 1 time a day *possibly will go up next month* I have been doing this since November. I started on 25 mg, then after two weeks went up to 50 mg then finally stopped at the 100 mg. I have had absolutely no side effects. Although it took about a month and a half to feel any effects.
> ...


You're bp 2, I wouldn't be concerned about being dependent on drugs, personally I would go with meds as being a way of life.

I'm on Lamictal, for 1.5 years now, I have never been so stable, it's changed my entire life, if I had found this drug years ago, instead of worrying about the stigmentationi of needing it, my quality of life would have been so much better.
If it ever stops working I know what to look for, I now know what feeling good is all about. Depression is a dark abyss that causes all types of havoc not only on yourself, but others close to you as well.

Personally if your meds are working for you, I would go with the flow....It's hard to find the right compound when you're bipolar 2. You don't need to justify your life to anyone. If you're feeling good, more power to you.

Good luck;-)


----------



## Kyrsta (Jan 23, 2012)

bben said:


> I would watch out for a subtle dumbing down effect from those medications. Both are known for lowering ones cognitive abilities. Id try to use the neurotonin as needed and not everyday while using the lamotrigine everyday as that one is a more every day med.
> 
> Neurotonin works by basically slowing down the nerve impulses in the brain, it can relieve anxiety but by this slowing it can make one very very stupid over time. Usually you dont even realize it. Just be mindful.


Not that I am questioning your statement, but where did you hear of this? I want to consult my doctor if this is true. I have had a lot of trouble with my short term memory for a few months (maybe longer I can't remember ) and I want to make sure I am not harming myself.


----------



## Kyrsta (Jan 23, 2012)

Bon said:


> You're bp 2, I wouldn't be concerned about being dependent on drugs, personally I would go with meds as being a way of life.
> 
> I'm on Lamictal, for 1.5 years now, I have never been so stable, it's changed my entire life, if I had found this drug years ago, instead of worrying about the stigmentationi of needing it, my quality of life would have been so much better.
> If it ever stops working I know what to look for, I now know what feeling good is all about. Depression is a dark abyss that causes all types of havoc not only on yourself, but others close to you as well.
> ...


Thank you for your comment. I have a lot of trouble justifying things to other people and sometimes to myself. I know I take the pills (lamo once, gaba three times) many times a day, but if it is helping me, I wish people would just let it be. I was very irritable due to my anxiety and I have the feeling that this change in, for lack of a better word, _happiness_ is too much for my family and boyfriend to handle.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Kyrsta said:


> Thank you for your comment. I have a lot of trouble justifying things to other people and sometimes to myself. I know I take the pills (lamo once, gaba three times) many times a day, but if it is helping me, I wish people would just let it be. I was very irritable due to my anxiety and I have the feeling that this change in, for lack of a better word, _happiness_ is too much for my family and boyfriend to handle.


You're welcome, and one other aspect. You don't need to tell others you're on meds. The people that are close to me, know that I suffer from anxiety, but that's all. (They know that I take effexor) I figure, it's nice to know and need to know. I would have to be extremely close to someone to tell them about my Lamictal, but that is JUST me.


----------

